# Flachwitz



## LeMaKaJa

Hola a todos, 
¿alguien tiene idea de cómo traducir 'Flachwitz' al español? Muchas gracias


----------



## Tonerl

_*Flachwitz*_
_*Kalauer 
Blödelei 
nicht wirklich witzig
Verballhornung,
geistloser Wortwitz*_
_*retruécano *_


----------



## LeMaKaJa

No creo que esté la traducción correcta, pero gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Peterdg

¿Qué es un "Flachwitz"? No encuentro la palabra en el Duden, ni en el diccionario de WR.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Un juego de palabras es un simple juego de palabras con diferentes significados y el mismo sonido u ortografía. A veces se les llama chistes planos o humor plano, ya que con las calicaturas se suele aceptar por lo menos un "humor" bastante bajo o incluso se utiliza irónicamente.

Als "Kalauer" bezeichnet man ein einfaches Wortspiel mit Wörtern unterschiedlicher Bedeutung von gleichem Klang oder gleicher Schreibweise. Sie werden manchmal als Flachwitz oder Plattwitz bezeichnet, da bei Kalauern in der Regel eine eher geringe „Lustigkeit“ zumindest in Kauf genommen oder sogar ironisch eingesetzt wird. *_


----------



## kunvla

*¿De qué se ríen los alemanes? - Deutschland.de*

DLE: *chiste alemán*
1. m. coloq. _Am_. chiste que no produce risa.
chiste | Diccionario de la lengua española

Al menos en Hispanoamérica.

DAMER: *chiste alemán*. m. Mx, Bo, Ch, Ar, Ur; Ec, obsol; Pe, p.u. Chiste que no causa risa. ◆ *chiste flojo*; *chiste mongo*.
Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española

Me gusta más '*chiste flojo*'.

Saludos,


----------



## LeMaKaJa

En serio??  esto sí me da mucha risa.
Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## lagartija68

En mi país sería: "chiste malo".


----------

